# The shadow over Britney Spears



## MACgirl (Feb 6, 2008)

I was over at perez hilton and saw Lynn spears (brits mom) court declaration and laugh if you  will but i felt something in my heart and i cried a little. Sam lufti kept britney drugged up this while time, There are leeches in her life taking rides on her fame! All this time the media squashed brit, she couldnt control it, she was being controlled. Some of the stuff mentioned was so bad! I hope britney FINALLY gets the well needed rest and recovery.


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Feb 6, 2008)

She is a lost girl

Where did this guy come from? It appears all her problems started happening when he stepped into the picture. 
I am so glad her parents finally put their foot down and are making sure she is getting the help she needs for her sake and especially of her children. Last thing we need in this world is another tragedy like Anna Nicole.

What a creep
I get chills when I see him


----------



## beauty_marked (Feb 6, 2008)

I dont care what anyone says. Im rooting for Britney and am hoping that she gets through this. Im glad her parents are by her side and taking serious action. Shes gonne make it all right.


----------



## FullWroth (Feb 6, 2008)

No offense intended, because you're definitely free to post and think/do anything you want, so I'm not saying you need to stop or anything, but since you sound all sympathetic to her cause and stuff... aren't we contributing to the the poor stupid woman's problems by visiting all these gossip sites and poking into the details of her complete self-destruction?

I dunno, it just seems to me like whatever she's done to herself, all the public scrutiny of it has made it ten times worse, and it keeps happening because people keep eating it up. So by extension, it seems to me like the best thing anyone could do for her right now is let her have some privacy to try to either piece her life back together or quietly self-destruct, and not encourage or reward parasites like Perez Hilton, who dig up the dirt on her knowing that people will come and see it and they'll profit.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## chameleonmary (Feb 6, 2008)

You are definately right FullWroth, the internet has become a very nasty breeding ground that has contributed to the demise of Britney. I think this medium is so easily exploited by bloggers and the like, but in a weird way it also acts as a drug to people like her, Paris, etc. basically, the nobodies (well, thats how they started).

I have read about the allegations by her mother towards her manager, and if they are true, I must admit, paparrazzi or not, she is definately at risk of harm from herself, or others. I actually laughed through the head shaving incident and the crotch shots, but lately whatever I read about her really disturbs me. 

Put all her silly random and odd acts aside - if there is someone who is really treating her the way her mother alleges, something needs to be done.


----------



## COBI (Feb 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FullWroth* 

 
_... aren't we contributing to the the poor stupid woman's problems by visiting all these gossip sites and poking into the details of her complete self-destruction?

I dunno, it just seems to me like whatever she's done to herself, all the public scrutiny of it has made it ten times worse, and it keeps happening because people keep eating it up. So by extension, it seems to me like the best thing anyone could do for her right now is let her have some privacy to try to either piece her life back together or quietly self-destruct, and not encourage or reward parasites like Perez Hilton, who dig up the dirt on her knowing that people will come and see it and they'll profit._

 
Not for nothing, but Britney herself has ALWAYS seeked publicity and she herself has always lived her private life in public.  The majority of celebrities live their "private" lives below the radars without issue.  

Since she "sexified" herself and shed her good girl image years ago, she has always purposely made her life very public.  She eats it up.  Even those close to her have said she is essentially addicted to the attention.  Perez and the like do not have to "dig" for anything on Britney; she hands it to them.  How often do you see Britney trying to "hide" from the cameras?  Who goes out without underwear and no shame again 2-3 days after you "mug" was splashed across papers and the internet around the world?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I do hope that she gets help and grows from this whole experience so that she can learn to live out of the spotlight and be happy.  But it is ignorant to solely blame the media (and/or parasites) or those who read it in this particular celebrity's life.  Even respected news sources have carried Britney stories.


----------



## FullWroth (Feb 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *COBI* 

 
_Since she "sexified" herself and shed her good girl image years ago, she has always purposely made her life very public._

 
You're coming dangerously close to suggesting that it's HER fault we're all sadistic voyeurs who eat this stuff up like starving hyenas. She's not MAKING anyone look at pictures of her, and she's not MAKING it profitable to HAVE pictures of her. Lots of people vie for attention (woo, check every other page of MySpace), not all of them GET it.

At no point did I say that she had NO part in getting media attention, but when someone sits on their sidewalk in the wee hours crying hysterically and all people do is snap photos of her, and everyone's sort of okay with this because oo, we get REAL pictures of Britney! then it's not Britney's behavior that disturbs me, even if she's intentionally sitting out there instead of going indoors to cry. She is a screwed up, damaged person, and even if she WANTS this attention even now, we're pretty damn stupid for giving it to her. She's clearly had a crappy upbringing, seeing as her mom's track record with kids right now is 1 complete meltdown and 1 pregnant teenager, she picked a horrible husband and then managed to lose the post-divorce PR war when everyone was on her side to begin with, she has no real friends (certainly no friends who'd remind her to wear underwear), and she's so screwed up that it may not even have hit her yet that she's lost her kids. To Kevin Federline, of all people. Who comes off looking like the responsible parent in the whole mess, which just should never happen because ew.

However, if nobody WENT to these sites and nobody LOOKED at these pictures and nobody READ the news articles with Britney in them, if people expressed their outrage and disgust at how sensationalist the media's become, they would eventually stop. If there were little to no popular demand, they would stop. We're ultimately the catalyst here, because we pay for the newspapers and tabloids and we go to the websites and blogs and provide ad revenue. We don't want stories about Darfur and the war and post-Katrina restoration, we wanna see shots of Britney's vagina and we wanna watch her burn. I've never liked her, so I don't even like the fact that I'm defending her here because I was always the first one to trash her when she was doing well, but even I think people have been exceptionally cruel at a time when they need to just let her fade away quietly while she still has 0.00000001% of dignity left.


----------



## sharkbytes (Feb 6, 2008)

I don't know, I feel sorry for her really.  It seems like she's got a lot of problems that she isn't equipped to deal with.  It's gotta be tough being that famous, when everything you do is plastered all over the place.  She started out when she was a very little girl, there's no way she could have known how her life would turn out as a result of the fame.   

It sucks that a lot of times being a celebrity means people want to see you fail, and that it's trendy to catalog someone's every move and make fun of them for their bad decisions...I hope she gets better and proves everyone wrong.


----------



## Divinity (Feb 6, 2008)

I get the feeling this girl is just lost.  I don't even know where she got off the right track.  Maybe she just finally snapped with everything she was dealing with personally in addition to fame.  Who knows?  I just really hope that she finds and gets the help she needs and that her family really comes together as a strong support system for her.  I hate that people call her trash.  No person is trash.  We are all here for a reason and we are people.  I'm with a lot of the other celebs that just want to reach out and give her a hug.  As far as the media goes, they will print ANYTHING to make a sale and although I do agree that if we didn't read it or weren't interested, there would be a change, but not from her.  She is the one that needs the help and no decrease of Britney gossip or pictures is going to change her.


----------



## COBI (Feb 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FullWroth* 

 
_You're coming dangerously close to suggesting that it's HER fault we're all sadistic voyeurs who eat this stuff up like starving hyenas...

...I've never liked her, so I don't even like the fact that I'm defending her here because I was always the first one to trash her when she was doing well, but even I think people have been exceptionally cruel at a time when they need to just let her fade away quietly while she still has 0.00000001% of dignity left._

 
She did more to create her own chaos including the publicity that surrounds her than the average consumer IMHO.  She continues to create her own chaos because why doesn't she stay indoors in cry?  Why does she go and cry on the sidewalk outside her gated community?  She recently invited paparazzi into her house to make someone else jealous.

I've never trashed her; she needs help.  I just don't think your argument of blaming her current situation on regular people is fair.


----------



## sigwing (Feb 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Divinity* 

 
_ As far as the media goes, they will print ANYTHING to make a sale and although I do agree that if we didn't read it or weren't interested, there would be a change, but not from her.  She is the one that needs the help and no decrease of Britney gossip or pictures is going to change her._

 
I always wondered why, with Princess Diana, any publication would pay for a picture of her merely walking from a building to her car.  She couldn't even do that without being mauled, until they finally chased her & caused the accident that killed her.  I had CNN on live right after it happened & they were talking to people who were there at the tunnel.  They said the paps on crotchrockets were around that car like a flock of angry bees.  So they'd have gotten a pic of her riding in a car.  Or sitting in a car.  Do people really buy a tabloid because there's a pic of someone sitting in a car?  Or is it all just filler, or needed shots so they can make up the fake stories to go with them?

The Britney thing will not die down until she gets dried out from whatever that creepy guy had her on and she gets psychiatric help, long-term.  Where she can be comfortable just being herself and a mom, learn to stay HOME and not be always on a frenzied run to go pee in gas stations or get fast food or shop at 2 a.m.  Of course she's their obsession.

Just because anyone reads or sees or hears something about the latest news with her doesn't mean we all wish her ill-will.  Believe it or not, most of the things I see are total concern for her health and wanting to see her make a great comeback.  I was rooting for her to be a knockout at that performance that went horribly at the MTV awards.  That never should have been allowed to happen, and it was amazing it sent her further into downward spiral instead of seeing a challenge to get help, but the fact she was so deluded & didn't see how awful it was, and she was belligerent about the whole thing and rude to people involved, is just part of the proof she's out of her mind.  The talk about her isn't going to go away, and just because anyone expresses concern or casually keeps up with and hopes for her progress in healing, doesn't mean they're doing anything to "support" the gossip pricks like Perez Hilton and the zillion other gossip sites.  Just go look at the gal on makeupbag.net and see her photo proudly standing with her arm around Perez...chew her out.  How is he famous anyway?  I've seen him consulted about some gossip on Today or something...he's horrible on camera and didn't seem to be any sort of "authority" any more than what any of us can find online.  What a crock, like a pudgy nerd that decided to somehow find a way to get his 15 minutes.  He told the makeupbag.net gal he wants to be the new Viva Glam model.  Talk about complete delusion there.  And the name...is that how he got going, spoofing "Paris Hilton" and jumped on that gossip bandwagon when she was the main one we always heard about?  Maybe he had a great connection for her gossip way-back-when, and then that went away & he's still treading water because his name got out there.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Feb 6, 2008)

You don't have to go to rag sites to hear what she does or doesn't do.  She is on our national and local news here in the U.S. 

I hear more about her than a serious story about a nurse who was convicted of  forging death certificates.  This nurse was was involved in a racket of selling body parts to hospitals. None of these bodies were donated.  The cause of death would automatically made the donation void.  Death due to AIDS, cancer, and/or hepatitis C are disqualified for donation.  They were not in any shape or form candidates use for donations for hip,  knee replacements, dental implants, etc. in the U.S.    So, there are many people walking around with body parts from these deceased.  As serious as that is, it wasn't as news worthy as Britney going into a psych ward.

Even if you don't go to those entertainment sites, you will see those magazine headlines at grocery checkouts.  It's there.  Media is everywhere.  They sell, because they understand the human psych. 

Media works.  You can prove the point by asking your fellow American, "Do you know and understand what the Patriot Act is or what is the Real ID Act?"  Compare those answers to the answers you will get from following question, "Do you know who Britney Spears is what is going on with her now?"


----------



## SparklingWaves (Feb 6, 2008)

To finish my thought, like it matters 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, I probably know more about what's going on with Britney than some of my family.  Is that my fault?  I think not.  Do I point the finger at those that read it?  No, I don't.  Because, I believe there is more than meets the eye to all this media frenzy.  

I don't publish magazines, but I see fluorescent bold Pink headlines as I am arranging my groceries and I do look at the news. Even while I am looking at the news, an entertainment show will flash a blip of their shows headlines - "Brit is having a meltdown in the Psych Ward!" -while I am trying to track a thunderstorm headed to my town.


----------



## MiCHiE (Feb 6, 2008)

I just don't get it. Well, I do understand it a little bit....and I think people are looking for her to be the next Anna Nicole, as sick as that sounds. Why else would you camp out on an obviously sick person's lawn, waiting for them to take the wheel or perhaps go take a barefoot piss at the local Exxon? As hurtful as it must be for Lynne to see her child exploited and lost, why didn't she "mother" way back in the Jason Alexander marriage days, when her child was beginning to decline? And, when did this new manager pop up? Did she hire him? I mean, seriously to say the rest of the world knows every move this girl is making, why is her family so damn clueless? 

I'm totally baffled at how some stars fly below the radar, but for some unknown reason, Britney just *can't*. It makes no sense. Maybe she needs to holler at Beyoncé's people.


----------



## V15U4L_3RR0R (Feb 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *COBI* 

 
_She did more to create her own chaos including the publicity that surrounds her than the average consumer IMHO.  She continues to create her own chaos because why doesn't she stay indoors in cry?  Why does she go and cry on the sidewalk outside her gated community?  She recently invited paparazzi into her house to make someone else jealous.

I've never trashed her; she needs help.  I just don't think your argument of blaming her current situation on regular people is fair._

 
I think you both have a point but when you have mental health problems like that you don't tend to do what would seem to be the sensible and rational option. So perhaps crying outside on the pavement seemed like the thing to do at the time. Hell I've done it. But I do think people are to blame a bit. This has turned into a circus ring quite frankly and it disgusts me.


----------



## Cosmopolitics (Feb 7, 2008)

She needs help. I used to say that if she wants help, she must be willing to help herself. Now, I'm not sure how far gone she is. It is obvious she has a mental illness, perhaps several working in comorbidity with bipolar disorder.  Her being in the spotlight isn't helping her one bit. If anything, it is making her illnesses spiral out-of-control and being with those manipulative men aren't helping, either.

She needs to get out of Hollywood, sell her house and move somewhere where she is less likely to be bothered. 
She needs to get rid of Adnan Ghalib and Sam Lufti, they are doing nothing but capitalizing on her and manipulating her for their own gains. 
She needs professional help. She needs medication, she needs a therapist, she needs a counselor. She needs someone who is sincerely going to help her. 
It would be wise to have a temporary guardian in the messy state that she is currently in. Someone who is completely independent (not her parents or those scumbag men). 

I think she needs to exchange stardom for mental stability.


----------



## MiCHiE (Feb 8, 2008)

Well, I think she has to stay in CA. because of hers childrens' custody situation.


----------



## Cosmopolitics (Feb 8, 2008)

Northern California would be nice, then. It's still California, right?


----------



## sigwing (Feb 8, 2008)

It is amazing that the "serious" news was sort of following her a bit, then came the shaving of her head...which after that things really busted loose.  What finally was the straw that broke the back to get the parents involved?  She's been in the news, not just tabloids as people here have pointed out, with the no-panty photos, tabloid spreads, shaving her head, speeding around & running over paps' feet, spending sprees, hiring/firing people... now it appears Lutfi had her convinced she had to obey him to ever be able to see her kids again.  I can't believe the hospital released her so fast...again.  So now what?

I do wish someone would take her dog away, or whatever pets she has in that house.  And her driver's license.  How can she speed around driving like a maniac and still have one?  It would be a favor to her to get her out of the freaking cars!

I wonder what would happen if someone behaved this way but were nobody famous, didn't have $40 million, which is apparently disappearing quickly with her spending & probably help from Adnan & Sam.  Too bad the court can't order some or most of it into a trust for the kids.

Truly, everyone would cheer if she somehow woke up, got over the chemical imbalance or whatever is going on, took control of herself and got rid of the vermin, decided to just be a normal person and maybe be able to work again and have her kids around her.  I hope we do see that eventually, and not hear she drove yet another new Mercedes off a cliff at 110 mph.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Feb 8, 2008)

Today, I was trying to listen to some news on the radio.   I heard - "Britney went to get a hamburger at Sonic in Kentwood, Louisiana."  Is that news? Good grief!

Who the Hell cares that I had baked fish tonight with mixed veggies with my husband and Sunny on the floor at my side?


----------



## Kuuipo (Feb 9, 2008)

This country still is fighting a war overseas, my street is flooded with human waste thanks to flooding from global warming, fuel is up from 17. dollars a barrel to over 90., I need a second job to live in an 130 sq foot apartment .....and I got stress like everybody else. I don't worry about Britney, she has not done a thing to improve the world's situation.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Feb 9, 2008)

I think it's fine to put that she ate a hamburger on entertainment magazines, but not my national news on the radio. Provided, she doesn't mind all the attention.  Obviously, I don't think she does. 

What has this woman done to deserve so much freaking media coverage?  Whatever it is she is doing that is so worthy of this constant attention --is it impacting our world for the better?


----------

